# Need opinions on a doe - UPDATE - cha-cha pics added



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, everyone knows about my little Daisy that is pregnant but we are unsure if she was prego when I got her or not, and we all think she will go by Christmas - well, she was standing next to my Fiona, and wow - maybe Fiona is prego???

So -

Daisy is the WHite with black cow looking doe that is confirmed prego on Sept 29th with twins.

Fiona is the black with white. On ultrasound day - we could not see anything in the oven. She is about 1 1/2 - 2 years always been with bucks and never freshened. What do you think by looking at her?

Fiona is just as big as Daisy, but her "thickness" is farther forward then my confirmed prego goat. She is not as friendly, so it is hard to get pics of her. She did seem "pouty" in the back end when she ran from me the other day -

Please let me know...... I am thinking about bringing her to the city for another ultrasound.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks big like she is pregnant. I am no expert as you all know but I am guessing that she is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say she looks preggy but i have seen some nice and round open does as well. Worth the peace of mind to check it out if you can offord it


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, it is a friend of mine who does the ultrasound, so she charges me $25.00 if she finds something, and free is there is nothing found!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good then I would go ahead and have her ultrasounded!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my that is awesome!!! yah I would get her scaned again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a vet ultra sound some goats for a clinic a few years ago. He was about 50% correct on the goats. That means for multiple babies and pregnant does.
If you can get a good butt shot I would be able to have a better chance of telling you. I would NEVER try to tell someone that a goat is Prego just because they have a very health rumen.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will try to catch her - try being the key word!

If I can get her, I can put her in the milk stand and get some good pics for ya!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks pregnant to me. I have a doe who's been bred many times. Well two actually and both look bigger than open does. One "might" be pregnant the other I'm pretty positive isn't.

So yes I'd say yours is!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> I would NEVER try to tell someone that a goat is Prego just because they have a very health rumen.


I dont' believe anyone was trying to be misleading.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > I would NEVER try to tell someone that a goat is Prego just because they have a very health rumen.
> ...


 Stacie, I never intended it to sound like that. I just have a very good friend that has some of the largest Cashmere goats I have ever seen. At all the shows, every one always asks if they are pregnant because they really look like they are caring twins or triplets, maybe even quads. I was just saying that I would never try to guess because if you had no idea about these goats you would swear that they were pregos. Matter of fact they are so large that it is really hard on them for deliveries.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definatly have her scanned again...she does look preggy to me...the rumen being on the left, her right side looks very big! As big as she is if you do get her on the milk stand and you can calm her, place your hand flat against the bottom of her belly just in front of her udder, you may be able to feel a kid move against it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats - I totaly understand


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, so here are the cha cha pics. Sorry that they are not the best -

My DH built me a milk stand, but didn't bother to measure the height of the goats - LOL! So, needless to say, they were stretched to the max to try and reach the head holder so it was hurry up and take them and then let her loose!

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YEP, she is Prego for sure. When will she Kid?? who knows.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Guessing game!!!!!! Goats love that game.... ergh!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Fiona*

Have no darn clue - was just hoping she was finally prego ! LOL!

She has a scrapie tag in her ear, and so we were able to trace back that she is almost 2 years old. Never kidded before and was always with a buck.

Did an ultrasound on Sept 29th, both rectal and vaginal - showed nothing. I am thinking about drawing blood and dropping it off at the vet to have an HCG reading on it,

If she is prego - would it be safe to move her 40 minutes each way to the vet?

depending on when she kids will also tell me possibly who the daddy is! LOL! She was with the same male as Daisy before I got her. Then with Gabriel for a while, and then Joe Dirt and Gabriel since October - LOL! What a little hooker! :ROFL: Mabey that is why she loves little Joe Dirt so much???

Here are pics of the possible sires - Man that just sounds bad!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to say pregnant but sweetgoats beat me to it 


Any of those sires would make cute kids!

depending on how upset she gets with being put in a car/truck and how bad you want to know would be my determining factors for taking her to the vet or not


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just a little booger to catch! LOL!

When the people before me got her - if I can remember right - they were told if you can catch her you can have her. And trust me it is a bit difficult to get her....LOL!

I will call the vet, and see what she wants to do!

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

I think she is preggo, of course I was shocked that the ultrasound wasn't positive before!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Crazy huh liz!!

Oh, I heard from the doc last night, but did not get the message until this morning as I was stuck in the ditch coming down my hill - LOL! 

I knew I should have grabbed my phone out of the Jeep last night, but it was cold and icy out.

Looks like I will do an ultrasound on the 28th of December on her...... as long as she does not kid before that - LOL!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she look pregnant by pooch.

Good luck with babies!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOO HOO ultrasound confirmed pregnancy and she looks to be just over 2 months prego with twins.

it was really neat to see the skull and spine with ribs. And man, were they moving~~~

Thanks all~


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so who is the sire?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it looks to be either the pure white goat or Joe Dirt the last goat in the list.

I will be able to tell for sure once she kids, by counting days, as Joe came to the ranch on October 16th, so if it is early Feb, Gabriel, if later feb who knows until we see the coloring and size.

That would possibly explain why Fiona and Joe Dirt are such "lovers" to wach other all the time. Maybe Fiona is just a picky little thing and was waiting for the "right buck to sweep her off of her hooves" LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

> right buck to sweep her off her hooves


I have heard of this happening before actually

but it did give me a good chuckled!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad that the Ultra Sound came back Positive. I would of felt really bad if I was wrong. I have had Ultra Sounds on my goats also, and they are really cool. I love to see them.
Congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori - there would have been no reason to feel bad. It was guesses and that was all that I was looking for - and you all did a wonderful job!!!

I am so excited. I have 2 confirmed by ultrasound, and three that I am blood testing next week!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well that definately ends the guessing!!


> picky little thing and was waiting for the "right buck to sweep her off of her hooves" LOL!


My Tilly was in raging heat and I put Chief with her, she absolutely refused to stand for him! As soon as I opened the gate she made a beeline forr Hank, I guess they were made for each other. LOL.


----------

